# Tour Of Utah



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

I read in the paper that The Tour Of Utah is going to have a stage with 17,000 feet of climbing. How does that compare to other pro races.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Tour de Big Love!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

5km vertical! The Giro doesn't have anything like that (but the climbs are very steep). What's the average grade on this TdU stage?


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

The stage is 114 miles thru several towns. It did not say anything about the average grade. But from the way they wrote about it, but must be a hard stage. 



AJL said:


> 5km vertical! The Giro doesn't have anything like that (but the climbs are very steep). What's the average grade on this TdU stage?


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

Nothing about average grade, but its going to be a beast for sure. 

*****

Sponsors make pro bicycle race reality

By Linda Hamilton <http://deseretnews.com/dn/staff/card/1,1228,61,00.html> 
Deseret Morning News 

When Jason Preston was a youngster growing up as a bicycling enthusiast and watching the Tour de France on television, he got to thinking how Utah's mountains and valleys might stack up to those in France.
His thought: "Boy, why not here? What would it be like to have Lance Armstrong in my backyard, racing up these mountains right here?"
Armstrong has retired, but Preston's dream of having many of the top American pro cyclists — eventually many top international racers — is coming true.
The Tour of Utah, which he started and directed for the first time last year as an all-comers race, has expanded to a six-stage event for the country's top 100 riders, now that it has the backing of Zions Bank, the Utah Sports Commission and the Larry H. Miller Group, for whom the event has been renamed the Larry H. Miller Tour of Utah.
The race will be held Aug. 7-12 and have a $40,000 purse, along with another $5,000 kicked in by Zions at Tuesday's press conference at the Delta Center. This year's budget is about $800,000, and that will escalate in years to come, said Preston.
The country's four top teams — Toyota United, TIAA-Cref, Health Net and Navigators Insurance — have already signed on for the 500-plus-mile event that bills itself as "America's toughest pro cycling race," mainly because of Stage 6.
Stage 6, being called the Snowbird Mountain Race, on Aug. 12, is 185 kilometers starting at the Delta Center and going through Emigration Canyon, Park City and Provo Canyon, past Sundance and over the Alpine Loop to Traverse Ridge and then up Little Cottonwood Canyon Road to the 'Bird.
Other major U.S. races like the tours of Georgia and California can't offer such difficulty.
And it's that challenge that will draw the best, Preston said.
"It's the terrain. It's Utah," he said, adding that such an altitude gain (some 17,000 feet) in just 119 miles isn't available anywhere else. "You can't find a stage like that anywhere."
Gardie Jackson of the Sienna Development/Goble Knee Clinic team, one of four local racers at the press conference, agreed.
"Nobody has ever seen anything like this. Stage 6, from a racer's standpoint, will break the backs of the majority of these riders," he said.
Todd Hageman of the Park City Cycling Academy said cyclists get their kicks pushing their bodies.
"I haven't seen a stage like this anywhere in this country that absolutely pushes you to the near absolute limit. This would be a tough stage if it stood by itself, but being at the end of a six-day series makes it that much more difficult. There's going to be a lot of people (who) find out what they're made of."
Several of the riders said their familiarity with the terrain and altitude will help.
"I've done all those climbs several times, but never together," said Hageman, who appreciates a couple more months to train.
He hopes the Tour of Utah will bring athletes to train here, much like the Olympics beckoned winter athletes, and said the race will allow locals to measure themselves against the best in the country.
The event's date, in the heat of August, was chosen to fit into openings on the national racing calendar and eventually into the international schedule, for when it becomes fully sanctioned.
The first five stages will circle Utah Lake; go from Lehi to the Larry H. Miller Motorsports Park near Tooele and take a couple laps there; wind through Midway for time trials; go from Provo to the top of the Nebo Loop; and circle Salt Lake City, whose cyclist-mayor, Rocky Anderson, attended Tuesday's press conference.
Race routes are tentative now, as permits are being secured, but they are pretty well roughed out.
The Miller Group got involved, said Miller's son, Greg Miller, because such a race allows the firm to get in on the beginning of an event that fits the family's desire for family entertainment and competition that showcases their home state's beauties to the world.
Greg Miller and brother Steve do some recreational bike riding, though not racing. Greg's 12-year-old son Josh rides a bit, too.
"I realized his passion for cycling when he called me at the office one day and said, 'Hey, Dad, guess where I am?' " said Greg. Josh was at Snowbird, having ridden his bicycle up the canyon.
Greg, who can name most of the world's top riders, has been to the Tour de France the past three years. He took his wife and four oldest children the second year, and they rented an RV to follow that world-renowned race for 12 days and 3,400 kilometers.
They rode their bikes to the finish line of the Alpe d'Huez stage, won by Armstrong. "When Lance won that time trial, it was a very emotional thing" for Greg Miller.
Interest by Greg and Steve Miller led the LHM Group involvement with the race at a time when Dad is already immersed with the opening of his Tooele Valley motorsports park.
The Miller Group is also starting the Freedom Peloton, a fund-raising amateur event with proceeds going to Larry H. Miller Charities to promote children's health and education.
Hundreds of volunteers will be needed for the race. Organizers have the volunteer list from the 2002 Olympics and hope to use some of those seasoned people. For information on volunteering or on the race itself, go to www.tourofutah.com <http://www.tourofutah.com/>


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

Yeah, as a Utah Native, I've ridden all the climbs that they're going to be doing in the TdU and they are all beasts! I haven't ridden them all back to back though, but it should be pretty fun. I personally can't wait and there are tons of climbing routes out here, so I'm sure they could mix it up quite a bit each year and still have gnarly stages every year. I have some info on a couple of the climbs that they'll be doing on my website. www.intermountaincycling.com 

First climb of Stage 6 http://www.intermountaincycling.com/rideMain.php?aName=2 (this one continues on further to Park City, my site does not include the leg up to PC)

Climb up past Sundance Ski resort (about the 4th major climb in the route) http://www.intermountaincycling.com/rideMain.php?aName=10 (my page for this one isn't done yet)

5th major climb http://www.intermountaincycling.com/rideMain.php?aName=17

Final Climb of Stage 6 to Snowbird Ski Resort http://www.intermountaincycling.com/rideMain.php?aName=3

This is the last climb of that Stage 6 of the TdU and in and of itself, it's about the same as L'Alpe d'Huez when it was ridden as a time trial in the TdF. I have other rides on there that include sections that they'll be doing in the TdU, but I don't have the exact route written out. Looks like I better get to work and put it up there.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

Hmm, the race start is pretty much in between the TdF and the Vuelta, may have a tough time getting traction from the Euro peleton.


----------



## Anaerobic_Nut (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks for some of the inside info cbass94. I'm debating whether to race this year...it'll be very hard for sure, but it would be cool to do prior to it getting UCI status, then it will be pro only. Too bad they haven't got NRC status as that would be an immediate boost from the professional circuit.


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

cbass94 said:


> Yeah, as a Utah Native, I've ridden all the climbs that they're going to be doing in the TdU and they are all beasts!


cbass94, 

Great website. I'm going to put that to good use! I'm from North Salt Lake.


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

Drone 5200 said:


> cbass94,
> 
> Great website. I'm going to put that to good use! I'm from North Salt Lake.


Glad to hear it Drone! The part of my site where users can submit a route is not working correctly right now, I need to adjust it, but for now if you know of any rides/routes that you regularly ride, you can send them to bradleeduncan AT gmail DOT com and I'll post it up there. If you only have the distance of the ride, that's OK too, I can figure out the other stuff.


----------



## GarbanzoBeanSnafu (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow, I'll have to do that as training for the LOTOJA.

(www.lotojaclassic.com)


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

Yeah, the Lotoja is another great race. Not quite as much climbing, but 200 miles, that's what does it for me!


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

cbass94 said:


> If you only have the distance of the ride, that's OK too, I can figure out the other stuff.


My group knows this ride as the "Marina Run". Start at the LDS conference center and go west to the Salt Lake Marina. Approx. 22 miles one way. Flat as can be. The frontage road to the Marina has zero traffic. There's a ride starting tomorrow (sat 5/6) at 8:00 a.m. You are welcome to join. Here's the link to the route.

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=166096


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

Perfect Drone, thanks! I am actually going out of town early tomorrow morning, so I won't be able to make the ride, but I might have to catch you guys on another weekend. Thanks again for the route, it's things like that that I like to put on my site. I'll get it up there soon.


----------



## GarbanzoBeanSnafu (Jun 27, 2005)

cbass94 said:


> Yeah, the Lotoja is another great race. Not quite as much climbing, but 200 miles, that's what does it for me!


Yeah, "only" like 7-8k of climbing. After doing that race, I now have a profound respect for stage racers. I was DEAD after that sucker. How they can race like and come back and do it again is amazing. BTW, I barely finished, I'm barely a cat 5. Narrowly. LOL.

hey Drone, that frontage road is fun. But the wind! You have to go in a group.


----------



## Under ACrookedSky (Nov 8, 2005)

GarbanzoBeanSnafu said:


> Yeah, "only" like 7-8k of climbing. After doing that race, I now have a profound respect for stage racers.


If you live in Utah, try this race, the Wasatch 100. 26,800 feet of climbing in a 100 miles. You have to run it, though...


----------



## GarbanzoBeanSnafu (Jun 27, 2005)

Holy crap. I had no idea the vertical gain in that sucker. That is nothing short of Turkish Prison Brutality.


----------



## xcmntgeek (Aug 24, 2002)

I rode what will be stage 6 last year with some teammates (minus one climb) and it was INSANE. Like, bonk hard in provo and stop at fazoli's insane. I began to yell at anyone who sprinted for city limit signs on the way home- threatening their life. The best part about it is with a car you could easily watch every climb and descent if you timed it right!


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

That's cool man, where do you live anyway?


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

That stage will be insane. I hope they have some serious traffic management over Parley's. Otherwise, they could go over East Canyon to Henefer-Oakley, and over I40.

That descent down from Traverse is going to be nuts too, especially if the Draper cross-winds are at it.


----------



## xcmntgeek (Aug 24, 2002)

cbass- I'm in Missouri right now but I've been going to the U for the past two years and heading up the cycling team there. (If you weren't talking to me then...uh....I was never here)

J


----------



## GarbanzoBeanSnafu (Jun 27, 2005)

FondriestFan said:


> That stage will be insane. I hope they have some serious traffic management over Parley's. Otherwise, they could go over East Canyon to Henefer-Oakley, and over I40.
> 
> That descent down from Traverse is going to be nuts too, especially if the Draper cross-winds are at it.



East canyon to Henefer is beautiful. And that wall of a hill right out of the Resort is crazy.

I really think the intermountain west has a lot of mountain passes for pro races. Good grief, LOTOJA would be an awesome Fall classic. I'd love to see World Champ Boonen struggle up Strawberry Pass. 

Just to throw out a question, who do you think (from the pro peloton) would win LOTOJA? (a one-day 206 mile race with three big climbs) A strong, sprinter-type like Boonen, an all-rounder like Alejandro Valverde, or a time trialist like Landis or Zabriskie?

My money would be on a strong team with climbing specialists who can pace between climbs. So... Landis.


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

xcmtngeek, yeah I was talking to you. I was actually just about to send another email about the U cycling team to you. My name is Brad Duncan (I've talked to you before about the team). Anyway, do you guys still do races together in the summer? Either way, I would still love to ride for the team now that I have more time. 
ttyl


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

Bump for a race that's coming up in a few days!!! And a link with more info.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=68652&highlight=tour+of+utah


----------



## GarbanzoBeanSnafu (Jun 27, 2005)

Can't wait to drink beer and watch those poor poor bastards struggle up to Snowbird! However, it looks like the race oorganizers nuked quite a bit of climbing - mustn't have been able to get I-80 access....


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

No, there was complete access to I-80 from UDOT and UHP, the problem was logistics on that stage. There's such a broad range of ability in the peloton that they probably would have stayed together for the climb up Emigration Canyon, Parley's Canyon, and probably even the climb over to Heber. The problem would have started on the way up the Alpine Loop. The peloton would have gotten blown apart on that climb if they would have started in SLC and then you would end up with people clear up American Fork Canyon when the first place guys are almost to Snowbird. If the peloton was more closely matched it would have worked fine though. Let's hope for next year! UHP and UDOT were really good about it, so I'm sure they'd give access next year too.

BTW, THERE ARE STILL OPENINGS FOR VOLUNTEERS!! If you're interested go to http://tourofutah.com/volunteer.html and fill out the form.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

This sounds like a good race. They need to get the Tour of California away from the coast and up into the mountains as well. We got some big ones up here and they could easily do 10-15k feet of climbing in 100 miles.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

This race is going to be hard. The circuit race is going to blow people away. That hill on State St. leading up to the capitol is really steep. The group is going to break apart like crazy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

Are any Protour teams coming?


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

No, no protour teams this year, just domestic. Next year will be the first year with UCI sanctions though so we'll see...



> This race is going to be hard. The circuit race is going to blow people away. That hill on State St. leading up to the capitol is really steep. The group is going to break apart like crazy.


And yes, that is going to be one crazy stage. The fun corner will be the 90 degree corner as they come down Main Street and head West. That stage (Friday night for anyone who wants to come) will also have quite a few fans because the Outdoor expo will be going on at the Salt Palace Convention center that same night. Should make for some good cheering sections all through downtown!


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

Starts today!!!

Below is mostly for people who are coming out to it, but I thought I would post it here too. 

I've included a short breakdown of the different stages that will be going on all this week, Monday through Saturday with info on the most spectator friendly times and locations. You can also check out http://www.tourofutah.com/stages.html for more info on the individual stages, or if you think the actual cycling race wouldn't be your thing, at least come out to the Zion's Bank Tour of Utah Festivals. More info can be found here http://www.tourofutah.com/race_fest.html

Stage One (Monday, August 7, 2006) - Nuskin Utah Lake Road Race - Be there at 5:00 pm in downtown Provo to see the last laps and festival.
This stage will start in Provo and go around Utah Lake (about 100 miles). The time to come watch is at the end of the race when they will be doing 3 laps on a circuit in downtown Provo, that's where you'll want to be for the best viewing. That's when the Zion's Bank festival will be also. The festival will be for everyone, cyclist or not. There will be food, entertainment, prize drawings, live music, etc. Best of all, admission is free at bike races! Here's a spectator Guide for Stage One (scroll about halfway down)----> http://www.tourofutah.com/stageone.html

Stage Two (Tuesday, August 8, 2006) - Steve Williams Memorial Road Race - Be at Miller Motorsports Park in Tooele at 4:30pm for the finish/festival.
This stage starts at Thanksgiving Point and goes to Tooele to finish at Miller Motorsports Park. The racers will do 8 laps around Larry H. Miller's new world-class race track. If you're into cars, you can also visit the classic car museum out there during the festival. Spectator Guide ---> http://www.tourofutah.com/stagetwo.html

Stage Three (Wednesday, August 9, 2006) - KJZZ Time Trial - Be there from 11:00 am to 1:00 pm in downtown Heber to watch.
This stage is a race against the clock. Each racer will go out individually against Father Time himself. It's a short course, but they will average 30 mph+ for the whole course. Yes that's on a bicycle. Once again, there will be a Zion's Bank festival to go along with it. Spectator Guide ----> http://www.tourofutah.com/stagethree.html

Stage Four (Thursday, August 10, 2006) - 107.5 The End Road Race - Pick a spot going up the Mt. Nebo Loop road to watch the grueling climb at about 3:00 pm.
This stage starts in Provo and loops around West Mountain twice. From there it heads to the hills to climb the Mt. Nebo Pass. There will be no festival this day due to a lack of parking at the top of the Nebo Loop. Spectator Guide ----> http://www.tourofutah.com/stagefour.html

Stage Five (Friday, August 11, 2006) - Twin Lab Circuit Race - Be in downtown SLC at about 5:00 pm for a "night on the town."
This stage is a circuit race (short laps multiple times) in downtown SLC. This will be one of the best stages for the spectators and in addition, the Outdoor Expo will also be going on at the Salt Palace. Just remember that the Outdoor Expo ends at 6:00 pm if you want to see it. There are plenty of things in downtown to do and the best part is that all of it is within walking distance! See this website for other ideas http://www.downtownslc.org Your best bet is to take the TRAX in so you don't have to worry about parking, traffic or gas. You can then park at 3300 South, 2100 South, or 1300 South and take TRAX into downtown for a couple bucks. The Tour de France announcer and world-class cyclist from the 80's, Bob Roll, will also be there leading a charity ride just before the pros start. Spectator Guide ----> http://www.tourofutah.com/stagefive.html

Stage Six (Saturday, August 12, 2006) - Snowbird Mountain Road Race - Try to get to Snowbird before the finish at 12:00 pm or find a spot on the Alpine loop or Traverse Mountain to cheer the racers on up the hills.
This will be one of the most grueling stages in all of bike racing. Yes, even tougher than most of the Tour de France stages. The racers will start in Deer Valley and head over the mountain to Heber. They will ride through Heber, past Deer Creek, and into Provo canyon where they will climb the Alpine Loop. They will descend American fork canyon reaching speeds of 55mph+. Then it's up and over Traverse Ridge to descend into Draper where they will head to the mouth of Little Cottonwood Canyon. The climb from there up to Snowbird is steep and long. In fact if you have heard of the famous Alpe d'Huez in the Tour de France, you'll know exactly what the climb to Snowbird is like as they are almost identical in elevation gain and distance. There will be a festival at the top and plenty to do and see up there not to mention the normal attractions at Snowbird (alpine slide, tram, zipline, etc). Get up there early if you want a spot though because there is another bike race that same day in the canyon. The race is estimated to finish at about 12:00-12:30pm but the racers will probably hit the mouth of the canyon at about 11:00 am and they will close the canyon then. Spectator Guide ----> http://www.tourofutah.com/stagesix.html

UCI sanctioning next year!


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

Well, it's been a great race so far after 3 days of racing. The first two stages were relatively flat and today's stage was a time trial. Sergey Lagutin (Navigator's Insurance) won the first stage and has remained in first place because of the points accumulated on the final sprint that day. Chris Wherry (Toyota-United), last year's USPro Road Race Champion won yesterday's stage with the finish at the new Miller Motorsports Park here in Utah. He had a beautiful leadout with about 500m to go and then just turned on the gas at about 200m for the win, beating out Jeff Louder (Health Net/Maxxis) and Sergey Lagutin.

Chris Wherry also took today's time trial of 8.5 miles with a time of 15min 50sec. Yup, that's about 32 mph average and there was even a decent sized hill to worry about! I'll put pics up in a few days when things calm down. I've been putting in long hours both at work and at the Tour so when it's over I'll get the pics processed.

Oh, and BTW, I got to ride Dave Zabriskie's Cervelo time trial bike, the CSC team edition P3c. That bike just wants to go! They also had the only Cervelo SLC-SL in the USA there too. 13.2lbs!! It was tricked out with that new SRAM gruppo too that has the single lever shifting. Pretty sweet stuff.


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

oops, I pressed the button twice and it made two posts...


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

*Pics*

Pics of Stages 1 and 2

Stage 1: http://tourofutah.com/stage1_photos/index.html

Stage 2: http://tourofutah.com/stage2_photos/index.html


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

cbass, thanks for the posts and info. I'll be at the delta center tonight.


----------



## slcmtb (Jul 21, 2006)

At what times will cars be allowed to drive to Snowbird on Saturday? I'm planning on doing the Snowbird Hillclimb on Saturday morning and would like to meet my wife and 2 year old daughter after the Hillclimb in order to watch the finish of the Tour of Utah. Can she drive up after the Hillclimb but before the Tour rolls in?

The circuit race should be a lot of fun to watch tonight!


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

Well, the circuit race was great, the fans were great, and there were tons of them!! I was actually quite surprised at how many people were there, it was even more than I hoped would be out there. You gotta love the old ladies out on the balconies on Capitol Hill. 

About Snowbird... the hill climb starts at 8:00am and it's at that point that they will only have one way traffic up or down the canyon. That means they will allow the uphill traffic to go for a while and then stop it while the downhill traffic goes. They will take turns like that until I think 10:00pm. For a little while they will then allow two-way traffic is what I heard, but the pro leaders will be coming fast after that so they will probably close the canyon pretty quick. It would be best if your wife could get up the canyon right before the Hillclimb starts and hang out somewhere about half-way up to cheer you on, then drive up to Snowbird passing you and the racers where she could wait for the finish. That's what I would shoot for if I were her. Good luck getting up there, and cheer loud!!


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

Couple more pics:

Thanks to Cyclopath for posting this one taken by P. Skousen on the Alpine Loop (Mt. Timpanogos in the background)









The final climb of the final stage up to Snowbird ski resort taken from the medic car at Tanner Flats (not really that flat)









Me, the wife and Bob Roll at Friday night's downtown circuit race









Bob was really good to talk to and really good with the fans. He shot the breeze with us for quite a while before the start of Stage 6 at Deer Valley. Great guy in person!


----------

